# im new hello *



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there

im a little scared about posting but here goes

im mid 20s and happily married i have 2 kids to previous partner (though my Husband brings them up as his own & hes been in there life since youngest was 5 months old )

we decided when youngest was 1 that we wanted a baby however things werent happin for us

he got check out and he was fine

we were told to wait a little longer keep trying
we did that still nothing so last year we went to my gp who refered us to hospital 
we had our first appointment in october

ive had 2 sets of day 21 bloods done 1 by gp who said it looked like i wasnt ovulating and 2nd set by hopstial
ive had a day 5 bloods done 
a hsg (dye in uterus) done (all clear)

H had a 3rd sperm fuction test done

due back at hospital a week on wednesday im petrified about it 

if it is that im not ovulating does anyone know what happens next


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi bubblicious

Welcome to FF and I'm sorry you're having a rough time and are understandably worried about what all this means  

I have a friend who wasn't ovulating and her Con was able to rectify this with drugs and she now has a beautiful baby boy  .  Try not to worry too much and think the worse although I know how concerned you must feel  .  You're on the right road to getting the problem sorted so well done for being courageous enough to take those steps.

I'm sure someone will be along soon who knows a lot more about ovulation issues than me but I wanted to say hello and give you a hug  .

Best of luck with it all and I hope it works out for you.  GOOD LUCK!

Love, Liss xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi bubbilicious, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

It must have come as a shock to find it hard to conceive when you had previously done so without problems. 
You must be wondering what has changed to make it so you are not ovulating now. How long have you been trying with your DH and did you try for long with your first two? Maybe there was always a problem there and you just got very lucky before. 

It's normal to be very scared at this stage, however, with clear tubes, no obvious male factors and if your day 5 bloods were ok, and if ovulation is your only problem then there's a good chance you will be recomended clomid. This is a drug you take at the start of your cycle that boosts ovulation and it has worked for many ladies here so please don't feel too despondant and scared.

I will leave you some links you might like to explore:

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Secondary Infertility ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck with your consultation tomorrow. I hope you get something helpful from it and start to move on towards treatment. Please do post back here to let me know how you get on. 

C~x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi everyone

thanks so much for being so nice


we have been ttc for 3 years now i do wonder what happened to stop me ovulating

i wouldnt say my lifestyle had changed nor has my weight if anything in lighter now than before i had my eldest 

the dr says she thinks it may be chemical but we need to wait and see if it is


with the kids i already i have  one was an unprotected accident i had been with her bio dad for 2 years & we didnt once prevent so if it happend it happend though when it dis happen we had split up (well when i found out we were already split but got back together i was only 18 and part of me whishes id never went back but thats a whole other story)

with number 2 my eldest was 6 months old and i was on the mini pill when i found out i was pregnant again it was a massive shock but i managed it was when she was a few months old we split up which was for the best 

and then i met my amazing husband


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Bubblicous,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

I'm sorry to hear your finding it hard ttc a baby, but  with everything!

Strawberries xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw, that's a nice story and I am glad you have found happiness with your husband at last.
If you had been having unprotected sex with your previous partner 2 years, I would say at that age (when you're supposedly at your peak of fertility) that's quite a long time to not have any accidents, unless you were being sort of semi-careful and avoiding certain times/withdrawal etc. Perhaps nothing has changed in you at all and there was always an intermittent problem there. The Secondary Infertility boards are full of ladies who conceived fairly easily the first time around and yet find themselves faced with issues they never realised they had before trying for another proved to be difficult.
The mini pill obviously didn't work either, did it!  I bet, when you look at your youngest, you are very glad you did get back together again, if only for a little while to make your little one.

Good luck tomorrow!

C~x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

your right there i am so glad that even if we didnt like each other much we did get back together for that small time as now i have her

and my husband has been with us since she was 5 months old  so he has brought them both up as the dont see there bio dad he decided he didnt want anything to do with them which is his loss

at the age i was i wasnt reall clued up if you know on the whole fertile time etc so i cant really say if we avoided it all i can say is we didnt really have sex much especially towards the time kids were concieved esp the eldest as by that point we more or less hated each other and if i remember right in that month we only did it the once it just happend to be the day that ui was fertile i guess 


strange how life takes you along isnt it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hon.

Have the consultants mentioned Clomid to you? That can help you ovulate  

xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

they said that there was medication but didnt mention what i have heard of clomid though 

xxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there - I too had 2 children with my first husband with no trouble at all (conceived DD within 3 months of deciding we wanted a baby and DS1 in the first month) but when me and DH decided we wanted a baby it took us 2 years and 7 months on Clomid to be blessed with Ben   I too wasn't ovulating and had unexplained secondary infertility (although my age probably had a lot to do with it)

Good luck, hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

*Loubie* said:


> Hi there - I too had 2 children with my first husband with no trouble at all (conceived DD within 3 months of deciding we wanted a baby and DS1 in the first month) but when me and DH decided we wanted a baby it took us 2 years and 7 months on Clomid to be blessed with Ben  I too wasn't ovulating and had unexplained secondary infertility (although my age probably had a lot to do with it)
> 
> Good luck, hope you get a BFP soon


how long had u been taking clomid for


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry my post was a bit ambiguous!  I was TTCing for 2 years in total which included 7 months on Clomid - it's a bit of a long story, I was supposed to be on it for 6 months but my consultant prescribed an extra month in error (I think?) so I took it and hey presto got a BFP


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey loubie

ive just told my Hubby about your sit and he said see there is hope

at the mo i feel like all hope is gone


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

I really feel bad

im sitting here in tears


i just feel so usless god love my Hubby hes so supportive but it doesnt take the bad feelings away

5 days till our next appointment and im dreading it

i dont want to go 

im scared they are going to say oh no you have no eggs left so u cant have a baby

or they will say well actually u are ovulating so we cant do anything for you

or even that 

we tested ur H sperm again (which they did a gradient one) and actually ur not ovulating and your husband isnt producing sperm oh and u cant get ivf because even though ur h has no bio kids u have so sorry u need to pay (which there is no way in this world we can afford)

H says im thinking on the worst cases i know i am but im so so scared right now


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends - all the ladies here will help you stay sane!!!

Just want to wish you lots of good luck and  

Don't give up - you're at the start of your adventure - you have time on your side (at least you're not an oldie like me!!), so try to stay positive.

Sending you some  

Claire x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

bubblicous said:


> hey loubie
> 
> ive just told my Hubby about your sit and he said see there is hope
> 
> at the mo i feel like all hope is gone


Aww I'm so glad I'm a little bit of inspiration for you both! Don't give up hope, I almost did, in fact we'd just got the dates through for our adoption preparation course I was that convinced it wasn't going to work and look where we are now 

Good luck, I really do hope you have a similar story to tell soon xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am really sorry you are feeling low. We all have days feeling like this. I wish I had something constructive to say , but right now I am feeling a little down myself. So for now big hugs.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww big hugs, I can kind of relate to how you're feeling as I went through very similar feelings when I was at my lowest but please please don't give up hope.  Look upon the appointment as your next step on your baby quest, I know it's fear of the unknown but hopefully they'll be able to shed some light on what the problem is which means they'll (hopefully) be able to set about fixing it. 

Like I said, I went through times like this and I lost count of the times I told my husband to leave me and find someone else who could give him all the babies he ever wanted....good job he didn't eh?

Take care, if you want to PM me, feel free xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

My dp has a daughter from a previous relationship, and I can't have treatment on the NHS either, so I know how scary that feels. If you're not ovulating, then I think that's one of the easiest hurdles to overcome, as they can give you clomid. There's loads of ladies on here that have gone on to get pregnant with that. It's when you have unexplained infertility that the frustration really begins. I don't mean to sound harsh by the way, but I'm sure you will be ok.Just look forwards to your appointment.
Nikki


----------



## mwmm (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,
just wanted to say 'hi' and that you are not alone. We too are awaiting my first appointment and i , as do others in this position, know only too well how frightening and daunting the impending diagnosis process can be.I tried for 4 years with an ex partner  TTC,...and unfortunately, it split us up because i was too terrified to go to the doctors,my ex had 2 SA which were fine,so, we both knew it 'could' be me-After this,...i then met my current partner, and never even mentioned having anymore kids until further into our relationship,....it was only at this point that i said there could be a problem,....we have been TTC for two years without any intervention, and only now do i finally feel able to confront the problem,so, i honestly know how frightening, frustrating, and heartbreaking it is.....BUT.....try to see it as a positive step foward....with every investigation, you are one step closer to discovering what the problem is,...and taking it from there. Plus of course, there is a huge amount of medical and surgical options available to those of us that need help to concieve, i have tried thinking of in terms of new doors opening, where as before, all i knew was that i couldn't get pregnant, and had no idea why,...now atleast i can finally find out, and take it from there.
Let me know how it goes, and good luck
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks all for your replies

H treated me to a chinese takeaway save me from cooking

loubie thanks xxxxxxxxxx i will do that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

everyone else fingers crossed my next appointment goes ok and it is something thats easy fixed


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship 

Firstly a big   , We all have our down days, and sometimes it is hard to pick ourselves back up. You have come to the right place to express your feeling or to have a rant and get things off your chest.

From your signature, it says you had poor cd21 bloods. Are your cycles regular? If your not ovulating clomid can be prescibed which will boost ovulation, so there are options out there

Good luck for your appt and let us know how you get on

Nikki


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

No prob, PM me whenever you like hun xx

I'm glad your DH is being supportive, I must admit mine was a rock, he never gave up hope that we would get lucky xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

mine doesnt seem to be giving up either hes been like a rock

today we had the hospital and i was pertified im ashamed to say thins but i hid in bed and begged not to go was so scared about what they would say

he talked to me reassured me and told me no matter what he was here

he even took tomorrow off his work incase we had bad news and i needed him 

thankfully it wasnt bad news


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww fab news, hope the Clomid does the trick for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks so much loubie xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Bubblicous,


Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

